# Acorns



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello everyone,
It's been a while since I've been online here but I would like to know what kind of oak tree produces this type of acorn. They have the funniest looking shell on them I've ever seen. Anyone know what kind they are ?
gwest


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Not sure of exact species, but they are from the Burr Oak family, also known as White Oak.


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks tinknal,
Most likely Burr oak. I live in NW Georgia


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I agree Burr, or maybe chinkapin, ray


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Ray,
Never heard of chinkapin, I'll have to look that one up in wikipedia


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Ray,
That's what they are, chinkapin oak acorns.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Bur oak
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Quercus_macrocarpa.jpg


----------

